# كيف احسب المسافة الطولية للرسمة



## مسلم1985 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

احتاج الى مساعدتكم بالله عليكم

كيف احسب المسافة التى تسيرها ماكينة قطع بالماء فى رسمة زخرفة

يعنى عاوز اعرف المسافة الطولية فى رسم الزخارف

هل فى برنامج خاص لهذا ام ممكن من الرسمة اوتوكاد

اذا كان فى برنامج خاص ما هو و ما الطريقة او فى الاوتوكاد بس فى طرق و حاولت لكن فشلت 

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مسلم1985 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

انقذونى يا شباب بجد مستقبلى متوقف على هذة المشكلة

ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم ممكن تكلمني على المسنجر وتشرح لي ايه المشكله يمكن ربنا يقدرني وأساعدك


----------



## مسلم1985 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

:11:


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الفاضل انا تعبت من البحث وأخيرا وجدت هذا الموضوع الذي يتناول حساب الفاتورة لأعمال البلازما 

فضلا اجتهد وترجم هذه المقولة والله يوفقك

What I do in my shop is markup all material to allow for handling, sawing and programing. We use C-Cut for programing and nesting. Most parts can be programed in a matter of minutes. For very complex parts I ask for a DXF file from the customer and import it into my C-Cut software.

For cutting on my CNC Torch/Plasma I made a spread sheet and saved it so I can plug in the parameters of the job to obtain a cost.

The material fields are: 
qty of parts.
Thickness
Outside envelope size
Material cwt cost
The material cost portion is determined by envelope size plus 25% waste factor x material cost + markup
-----------------------------
The time portion fields are:
Qty of parts
Set up time
Length of each leg
hole diameters and qty of holes
Cutting Speed
Pierce time
Set up time
Labor Rate

The labor cost is calculated by using the above information.
Cutting distance x Cutting speed + (pierce time x #pierces) x qty of parts. Add the total time to the set up cost which is 10 minutes per plate <3/4" and 15 minutes >3/4 - 3" & 20 minute for 3" to 6"
The total time is divided by qty of parts x labor rate.

My spread sheet gives me

Piece time
Total time
Piece Price
Total Price
Material Cost
Labor Cost

I have all of the cutting parameters on a sheet on the wall by my computer so I don't have to guess at cutting speed.

The spread sheet is set up so the tab key moves me from field to field with all the calculation stuff hidden. All my markups are already programed in. For me it's fast and easy but I've had this set up for about 5 years so I am used to the spread sheet.

Walter A.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الفاضل انا تعبت من البحث وأخيرا وجدت هذا الموضوع الذي يتناول حساب الفاتورة لأعمال البلازما 

فضلا اجتهد وترجم هذه المقولة والله يوفقك

What I do in my shop is markup all material to allow for handling, sawing and programing. We use C-Cut for programing and nesting. Most parts can be programed in a matter of minutes. For very complex parts I ask for a DXF file from the customer and import it into my C-Cut software.

For cutting on my CNC Torch/Plasma I made a spread sheet and saved it so I can plug in the parameters of the job to obtain a cost.

The material fields are: 
qty of parts.
Thickness
Outside envelope size
Material cwt cost
The material cost portion is determined by envelope size plus 25% waste factor x material cost + markup
-----------------------------
The time portion fields are:
Qty of parts
Set up time
Length of each leg
hole diameters and qty of holes
Cutting Speed
Pierce time
Set up time
Labor Rate

The labor cost is calculated by using the above information.
Cutting distance x Cutting speed + (pierce time x #pierces) x qty of parts. Add the total time to the set up cost which is 10 minutes per plate <3/4" and 15 minutes >3/4 - 3" & 20 minute for 3" to 6"
The total time is divided by qty of parts x labor rate.

My spread sheet gives me

Piece time
Total time
Piece Price
Total Price
Material Cost
Labor Cost

I have all of the cutting parameters on a sheet on the wall by my computer so I don't have to guess at cutting speed.

The spread sheet is set up so the tab key moves me from field to field with all the calculation stuff hidden. All my markups are already programed in. For me it's fast and easy but I've had this set up for about 5 years so I am used to the spread sheet.

Walter A.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وبعدين يا سيدي الفاضل ممكن تعرف بطريقة سهلة وبسيطه جدا

سعادتك تعرف سرعة الماكينة كم متر في الدقيقة وتضرب السرعة في الزمن المستغرق لإنجاز العمل تطلع معك المسافة وخلصت القصة


----------



## مسلم1985 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخوى طارق 
جعل الله هذة المعلومات فى ميزان حسناتك
طريقة الحساب ممتازة و اكيد استفاد منها لكن انا مرتبط بالسوق غير انى كدا بعرف التكلفة بعد نهاية العمل و انا احتاج اعرف قبل ان البدأ العمل
اما الحساب عن طريق السرعة فى الزمن فكرة حلوة جدا بس نفس المشكلة بعرف النتيجة بعد نهاية العمل
و كمان ازاى اعرف السرعة منين:81: معلش خدنى واحدة واحدة
شوف الصورة






دا مفتاح علية ترقيم 10 .20 . 30 . 40 الخ 120

من المفتاح دا انا ازيد سرعة حركة القطع و حركة الراس او الهيد

اية معنى الترقيم اللى على المفتاح يعنى 10 سم فى الدقيقة و لا

اسف اخوى على الاطالة

و جزاك الله خيرا على اى حال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا أبدا يا أخي لا اسف ولا إزعاج 

شوف لو أعطيت الرسمه لبرنامج مثل الآرت كام وعملت محاكاة البرنامج بيحسب لك الوقت الذي ستستغرقه الماكينه في الزمن الفعلي يعني تقدر تعرف زمن العمل قبل التنفيذ 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أكتوبر 2011)

معلش الصورة مش واضحه خالص يا ريت لو ترفع لي صورة بكاميرا تصوير او جوال عالي الدقة

أين تعمل أخي؟

يبدو لي انك من اهل الخليج


----------



## مسلم1985 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لا أبدا يا أخي لا اسف ولا إزعاج
> 
> ...


انا مصرى اعمل فى السعودية

تمام ممكن من برنامج المحاكة اعرف المسافة الطولية كمان ؟؟ و لا صعب


----------



## ُEng.khaled (1 يناير 2012)

*i just saw your subject now*

سؤال الاخ مسلم نظرا لان التكلفه بتاعه المنتج تحسب بعدد الامتار الطوليه ، يمكن من الاوتوكاد حساب عدد الامتار الطوليه الموجوده فى رسمه معينه عن طريق امر area هيديلك المساحه والمحيط فى حالتك المحيط هو عدد الامتار الطوليه مع مراعاة اذا كانت الماكينه ووترجيت والمنتج صره تقوم بضرب المحيط فى 2 وذلك لانك تكرر نفس الامتار الطوليه مرتين مره فى الحشوه ومره فى الارضيه اما اذا كانت العمليه تفريغ فقط فعدد الامتار الطوليه هو المحيط


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (23 فبراير 2013)

يا أخ مسلم
حساب المسافة بسيط جدا
تجد كل التفاصيل بما في ذلك المسافة على برنامج الآرتكام
بعدما تضع الزخرفة في برنامج الآرتكام وتعمل لها toolpath 
في أعلى صفحة toolpath إلى اليمين توجد صورة تشبه ورقة وقلم
إضغط عليها وسوف تجد جميع التفاصيل بما في ذلك المسافة بوحدة الميلمتر
والله الموفق


----------



## momomid (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاه الله عني خيرا. الأمر جد مهم و شكرا


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

كلام الاخ طــارق _ بــلال صح اعمل سميوليشن على الارت كام او اى برنامج اخر و انت تعرف الوقت التقريبى قبل العمل


----------

